# ✘ ✧ ✦ PIXEL ART COMMISSIONS & Adoptables! ✦ ✧ ✘ {4/4} Q on last page



## Allycat (Feb 23, 2015)

*✘ ✧ ✦ PIXEL ART COMMISSIONS & Adoptables! ✦ ✧ ✘ {4/4} Q on last page*






_




3/12/15 - 10:00 PM CST Journal:_ 
_I will be going out of town this weekend, so I won't be
able to work on commissions until Sunday, but I will get them all done
when I get back. _




























Mayor/OC = 80 tbt; $2 RL / Props = +25 tbt / Animation = 5 tbt FREE 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









If you would like a villager as well, I have a list you can choose from.
_Chevre, Merengue, Lolly, Fauna, Chrissy, Francine, or Rosie_
& cost an extra 50 tbt






if you buy anything from my wishlist, you'll get your entire town (up to 4 characters + 10 villagers) pm me for details.
I'll always accept this even if slots are full.






real life commissions are done within 2 days and are the first to get done.






slots are not first come, first serve. I'll finish everybody's, but I pick my favorites first.






bump graphic is by simple












Examples:


















Adoptables:
_140 tbt_
*blinking only available for adoptables*
click adoptable for bio
each one comes with a package of cool stuff
watermark comes off after you buy c:











_

  __ 

_









_*Order Form:*_








_PLEASE READ ALL OF FIRST POST
AND ALL OF THE RULES BEFORE ORDERING_




_PLEASE DO NOT CHANGE ORDER CODE__
_
[img]http://i59.tinypic.com/16rsc8.png[/img]
[SIZE=1]
[IMG]http://dari.lomo.jp/kawaism/ITEM/ICON/d1/a3.gif[/IMG]Name:
[IMG]http://dari.lomo.jp/kawaism/ITEM/ICON/d1/a3.gif[/IMG]OC/Mayor Ref:
[IMG]http://dari.lomo.jp/kawaism/ITEM/ICON/d1/a3.gif[/IMG]Props:
[IMG]http://dari.lomo.jp/kawaism/ITEM/ICON/d1/a3.gif[/IMG]Bouncing?:
[IMG]http://dari.lomo.jp/kawaism/ITEM/ICON/d1/a3.gif[/IMG]Payment Type?:
[IMG]http://dari.lomo.jp/kawaism/ITEM/ICON/d1/a3.gif[/IMG]Payment Total:
[IMG]http://dari.lomo.jp/kawaism/ITEM/ICON/d1/a3.gif[/IMG]Villager:
[IMG]http://dari.lomo.jp/kawaism/ITEM/ICON/d1/a3.gif[/IMG]Other:
[/SIZE]

 



_*Slots:*_












CLOSED 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



1. -closed slot-
2. Cam _prework, paid_
3. sakurakiki _prework_, paid
4. -closed slot-

​


----------



## Allycat (Feb 23, 2015)

_Rules:_
1. be nice, and patient. 
2. i'm not looking for critiques. I don't consider myself to be very good, so these pixels are mainly for fun.
3.be nice to everyone on this thread.
4. I have the right to deny your request for no reason.
5. No nsfw. PM me for risky things.
6. Check FAQ
7. I'm allowed to take as much time to finish commissions as I need/ want.
 Though, feel free to pm me for updates if you are within the slots!
8. Leave hate away, keep the happiness!
9. *please read all rules and first post before posting to avoid confusion
*
​


----------



## Allycat (Feb 24, 2015)

_FAQ:_

1._ What Programs do you use?_
I mostly use MS Paint to do the actual pixeling, but if I need to resize something, flip something, 
animate something, or do something more detailed, I use Corel Paint Shop Pro X6 (Which I highly 
recommend, it's so much fun to use)

2. _What font do you use for your header/title?_
I use jane austen on dafont. It's a bit overly script-y, but I think it's so pretty. Check it out here.

3. _I can point out at least 7 problems with your pixels, are you open to criticism?_
Nope! I know these pixels aren't perfect, and I also know I could probably learn
alot from criticism. But that makes it _not fun_ for me. It makes me feel
like this is more like a job rather than just something I like to play around with.
But thank you for your interest!

4. _Who are you? Are you just an elusive rabbit?_
My name is Allyson (hello!) You can call me ally or cat. (Hence my name allycat)
I'm a 17 yo junior in high school and graphic design is my hobby. This is my face.
If you want to know more pm me. I'd love to chat

5. _Will you pixelize a villager not on the list?_
I'm sorry... but no. Not anymore. They are really difficult 
and take too much time! I'm sorry!

6. _What kind of props can you draw?_
I will try ANY simple-ish prop. Swords, Balloons, etc.... Just ask.  

7. _My mayor changed! Will you change her for free?_
If it's a minor change and/or up to a month after I did the pixel, then yes! 
(ex: added a hat, changed hair color)
But if it's something more difficult and/or after a month has passed you'll
have to purchase a new pixel. (The month thing is because I'm assuming
my style has changed a bit)

8. _Where did you get your base?_
Riuori! Check it out here. If you ever have any concerns, feel free to pm me.

Have a question I didn't answer? Just ask in this thread or PM me.
​


----------



## oreo (Feb 24, 2015)

i would love a mayor + villager pixel please. ; w ;
my mayor betty and fauna ~ 70 tbt
here is my mayor's ref: 



Spoiler










please have her chat bubble be a music note or star? and just two hearts above fauna is fine n_n


----------



## Toot (Feb 24, 2015)

Two questions... Do you only do pixels of villagers? What program do you use? :3


----------



## Allycat (Feb 24, 2015)

GodToot said:


> Two questions... Do you only do pixels of villagers? What program do you use? :3



Villagers only, yes C:
& Corel PSP X6


----------



## boujee (Feb 24, 2015)

I would like a pixel as well
Here's my mayor(in that format)


Spoiler










I would like to have him with Wolfgang and also animated(75 TBT)
Do we pay now or later?


----------



## Allycat (Feb 24, 2015)

Zenith said:


> I would like a pixel as well
> Here's my mayor(in that format)
> 
> 
> ...



later, later. 
I'll add you to the slots.

- - - Post Merge - - -



milkbae said:


> i would love a mayor + villager pixel please. ; w ;
> my mayor betty and fauna ~ 70 tbt
> here is my mayor's ref:
> 
> ...



For sure! & The chat bubbles/ hearts can be changed to whatever you like, unless of course you like the chat bubble and heart.


----------



## Toot (Feb 24, 2015)

Allycat said:


> Villagers only, yes C:
> & Corel PSP X6



Aww poo... Lol Well good luck with the shop.


----------



## oreo (Feb 24, 2015)

Allycat said:


> later, later.
> I'll add you to the slots.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> ...


oh, cools 
can fauna have a pink star and mint blue heart above her head?
as for the mayor's chat bubble... do you think you can pixel ice cream?
i just saw that animation is 5 tbt so i'll change my total to 75 tbt. c;


----------



## Allycat (Feb 24, 2015)

milkbae said:


> oh, cools
> can fauna have a pink star and mint blue heart above her head?
> as for the mayor's chat bubble... do you think you can pixel ice cream?
> i just saw that animation is 5 tbt so i'll change my total to 75 tbt. c;



Sounds wonderful!


----------



## Amilee (Feb 24, 2015)

hi c:
could i have one for 50tbt? c:

thank you!


----------



## Allycat (Feb 24, 2015)

I'm going to start working on these tonight and will have them finished either tomorrow or the day after (Depending on whether tomorrow is a snow day or not)


----------



## Allycat (Feb 24, 2015)

milkbae said:


> oh, cools
> can fauna have a pink star and mint blue heart above her head?
> as for the mayor's chat bubble... do you think you can pixel ice cream?
> i just saw that animation is 5 tbt so i'll change my total to 75 tbt. c;



Here it is. C:


----------



## Allycat (Feb 25, 2015)

bump


----------



## oreo (Feb 25, 2015)

Allycat said:


> Here it is. C:



cute! sending the 75 tbt now. ~


----------



## TaliZorah (Feb 25, 2015)

May I have the last spot?
I'm working on a reference now. 

-EDIT-

Finished my reference. 
70tbt for my mayor and Flurry?



Spoiler: woo


----------



## Irarina (Feb 25, 2015)

Hello there, is your slot full already? If no, I would love if you can do my mayor and Wolfgang!

If you can add a chat bubble with music/love too will be great ^_^ 


Spoiler


----------



## inkling (Feb 26, 2015)

I really want with my mayor and lolly, but I only have 61 tbt at the moment. I'll try and get more before the 3rd slot fills up. Your pixels are super duper cute!!


----------



## Allycat (Feb 26, 2015)

inkling said:


> I really want with my mayor and lolly, but I only have 61 tbt at the moment. I'll try and get more before the 3rd slot fills up. Your pixels are super duper cute!!



All 3 slots are filled + a fourth! I just haven't updated it yet.


----------



## inkling (Feb 26, 2015)

Allycat said:


> All 3 slots are filled + a fourth! I just haven't updated it yet.



Awww okay nvrmind then! I'll just have to keep a lookout then. Thanks for letting me know!


----------



## Allycat (Feb 26, 2015)

inkling said:


> Awww okay nvrmind then! I'll just have to keep a lookout then. Thanks for letting me know!



I'll PM you when a slot opens up.


----------



## Allycat (Feb 26, 2015)

Amilee said:


> hi c:
> could i have one for 50tbt? c:
> View attachment 85098
> thank you!


----------



## inkling (Feb 26, 2015)

yay thank you! I posted in your sig thread too!


----------



## Irarina (Feb 26, 2015)

Thank you for taking my request into your slot! ^_^


----------



## Amilee (Feb 27, 2015)

yaay thank you


----------



## Allycat (Mar 5, 2015)

Pickup for Zenith w/ New Style...


----------



## Allycat (Mar 5, 2015)

just going to leave this bump here.


----------



## Amilee (Mar 5, 2015)

can i have another one? c:
Ref: 
Oc o/ Mayor: Mayor Mitsuki
Rush? [10 tbt extra] nope take your time c:


----------



## Allycat (Mar 5, 2015)

pick up for amilee


----------



## Hipster (Mar 5, 2015)

Ref: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Oc o/ Mayor: Mayor Cicily
I would like it animated :3
Please take your time no rush!
These are kawaii~


----------



## Allycat (Mar 5, 2015)

pickup for
Hipster


----------



## Hipster (Mar 5, 2015)

Allycat said:


> pickup for
> Hipster



OMG This is super adorable tysm <333


----------



## Allycat (Mar 5, 2015)

Hipster said:


> OMG This is super adorable tysm <333



yay! I'm glad you like it.


----------



## Pokemanz (Mar 5, 2015)

I'd like one! But do you still do villagers also? o:


----------



## Allycat (Mar 5, 2015)

Pokemanz said:


> I'd like one! But do you still do villagers also? o:



I used to, but they don't really correspond with the new style I'm working with. It may depend on the villager.



Spoiler: examples

















those were a few I did in the summer... villagers are pretty hard but doable.
It probably wouldn't be perfect, but I could definitely attempt it!


----------



## Pokemanz (Mar 5, 2015)

Allycat said:


> I used to, but they don't really correspond with the new style I'm working with. It may depend on the villager.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Alright c: I'd like my mayor with Fang, but if that's too hard don't worry about it.

Ref:


Spoiler








Oc o/ Mayor?: Mayor
Rush? [10 tbt extra]: Take your time!
RL o/ TBT?: TBT


----------



## Allycat (Mar 5, 2015)

Pokemanz said:


> Alright c: I'd like my mayor with Fang, but if that's too hard don't worry about it.
> 
> Ref:
> 
> ...



sounds good! I'll begin to work on it right away!


----------



## Allycat (Mar 5, 2015)

pick up for pokemanz




if you'd like just nathan w/o fang, just pm me. xD
I'm thinking 140 tbt for the total, is that okay with you?


----------



## Pokemanz (Mar 5, 2015)

Allycat said:


> pick up for pokemanz
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ahhhhhh I love it!!! Sending TBT now!


----------



## Allycat (Mar 5, 2015)

Pokemanz said:


> Ahhhhhh I love it!!! Sending TBT now!



sweet! I'm glad you like it.


----------



## Allycat (Mar 5, 2015)

bumpuuuuuuu


----------



## Allycat (Mar 5, 2015)

bumpuuu


----------



## Simple (Mar 5, 2015)

Hi are you still doing one with a Villager? XD I would love to order one please~


----------



## Allycat (Mar 5, 2015)

Simple said:


> Hi are you still doing one with a Villager? XD I would love to order one please~



absolutely! It depends on the villager though . . .


----------



## Simple (Mar 5, 2015)

Oh yay! I was thinking Beau, and before I Post up a quick ref, do you add additional things like Balloons etc?


----------



## Allycat (Mar 5, 2015)

Yes, I do those for 20 tbt extra.


----------



## Simple (Mar 5, 2015)

Allycat said:


> Yes, I do those for 20 tbt extra.



Oh Okay great! Wasn't sure how beau would look like so I think I will just go with individual. 

Mayor: Simple
Bouncing: Yes 
Reference: 



Spoiler: Reference











I'm the girl. I would like a bunny pink balloon instead of the navy blue if that is okay? Also the eyes blue would be perfect! Also the shoes not black but pink would be fine or matchy with the dress.

Also not sure what rush is >.<


----------



## Allycat (Mar 5, 2015)

Simple said:


> Oh Okay great! Wasn't sure how beau would look like so I think I will just go with individual.
> 
> Mayor: Simple
> Bouncing: Yes
> ...



rush is if you'd like me to hurry the commission, but your at the top of the list, so it probably wouldn't be of any help. 
I love your mayour, she's very cute!

- - - Post Merge - - -

Oh, and I can't really tell, but is she wearing a flower? & what is the picture on her shirt?
Just so I can get it right =D


----------



## Simple (Mar 5, 2015)

Allycat said:


> rush is if you'd like me to hurry the commission, but your at the top of the list, so it probably wouldn't be of any help.
> I love your mayour, she's very cute!



Thank you so much! I actually hate that outfit, but when I took screenshots they were all facing weird directions haha. Sorry if I was sitting down. I've always wanted one before so I am glad I found you! 

Gatta get one of these before you become popular and prices start to raise XD!!

From what I calculated it was total:100 tbt. Unless you add bouncing charges~ Please correct me if I am wrong ty~


----------



## Allycat (Mar 6, 2015)

Simple said:


> Thank you so much! I actually hate that outfit, but when I took screenshots they were all facing weird directions haha. Sorry if I was sitting down. I've always wanted one before so I am glad I found you!
> 
> Gatta get one of these before you become popular and prices start to raise XD!!
> 
> ...



actually the price of a mayor+ a villager is 160, and then the balloon makes it 185. If that's too much, you could offer me something lower.  the prices are right under the pink bow banner thingy. 

& omg ur town is sooo cute!


----------



## Simple (Mar 6, 2015)

Allycat said:


> rush is if you'd like me to hurry the commission, but your at the top of the list, so it probably wouldn't be of any help.
> I love your mayour, she's very cute!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> ...



it is a brown bear on her shirt  and she is not wearing a flower but a pink flower would be great XD!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Allycat said:


> actually the price of a mayor+ a villager is 160, and then the balloon makes it 185. If that's too much, you could offer me something lower.  the prices are right under the pink bow banner thingy.
> 
> & omg ur town is sooo cute!



Nope i can pay that amount   The pink one is a little bear on the shirt. If your using the red one it is a red azalea flower  Ty and you may choose which ever is easiest to draw or what you like most.

ALSO NO VILLAGER! xD just individual.


----------



## Allycat (Mar 6, 2015)

Simple said:


> it is a brown bear on her shirt  and she is not wearing a flower but a pink flower would be great XD!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Oh! No mayor? Okay then the price is just 105! Sorry I must of missed that! 
Anyways, I'll try and finish the pixel tonight, and if not tonight, then by tomorrow! & What color should the balloon be?


----------



## Simple (Mar 6, 2015)

Awe thank you! Pretty sure your town is cute too. Check this out! Isn't this adorable?! Well to me it is XD



Spoiler: Cute right!











I only want the mayer and no villager because I dont know how beau will turn out haha. 

If you use the first image then i would like pink bunny balloon with a pink flower on her head

If you use second image I would like red bunny balloon with a red azalea flower like in the picture on her head

Is that okay?


----------



## Allycat (Mar 6, 2015)

ahh! Dying from cuteness! Beau is adorable!


----------



## Simple (Mar 6, 2015)

Allycat said:


> ahh! Dying from cuteness! Beau is adorable!



Haha thank you! I know right! Thanks for doing this. if need anything vm me or anything. Will respond asap


----------



## Allycat (Mar 6, 2015)

pickup for simple


----------



## Simple (Mar 6, 2015)

Allycat said:


> pickup for simple
> hold on lemme fix something




Okay thank you 105 correct?


----------



## Allycat (Mar 6, 2015)

Simple said:


> Okay thank you 105 correct?



that's right!


----------



## Simple (Mar 6, 2015)

Allycat said:


> that's right!



Awe yay thank you so much! I love it  i also sent in the tbt~
I will come back and order again! Can I order again?


----------



## Allycat (Mar 6, 2015)

Simple said:


> Awe yay thank you so much! I love it  i also sent in the tbt~
> I will come back and order again!



I'm so glad you like it!


----------



## Simple (Mar 6, 2015)

Allycat said:


> I'm so glad you like it!



Can i send in another order?  since no one is here yet~


----------



## Allycat (Mar 6, 2015)

Simple said:


> Can i send in another order?  since no one is here yet~



Sure, sure! Absolutely.


----------



## Simple (Mar 6, 2015)

Yay okay! I would like to try hair down so this is another order~

Mayor: Simple
Bouncing: Yes 
Extra: I have jacobs ladder on my head & I would like a green bunny balloon tysm! I also have side messenger bag~ if you want to include that~ u dont have too if it hides too much of the dress. 
Reference: Eyes blue~



Spoiler: Me












Tbt: 105?


----------



## Allycat (Mar 6, 2015)

Simple said:


> Yay okay! I would like to try hair down so this is another order~
> 
> Mayor: Simple
> Bouncing: Yes
> ...



Sounds cool! I will work on this tomorrow since I think I'm off to bed now!
I'll add you to the list!


----------



## Simple (Mar 6, 2015)

Allycat said:


> Sounds cool! I will work on this tomorrow since I think I'm off to bed now!
> I'll add you to the list!



Yay thank you so much!


----------



## Irarina (Mar 6, 2015)

Hello there, I am wondering what happen to my commision?


----------



## Allycat (Mar 6, 2015)

I revamped the store, and all the commissions were deleted because I added a new style.
Slots are open though, so you can definitely re-apply!


----------



## Irarina (Mar 6, 2015)

Okay, here my form c;

Ref: 



Spoiler






Oc o/ Mayor?: Mayor and Wolfgang please? 
Rush? [10 tbt extra]: Take your time
RL o/ TBT?: TBT
Bouncing?: Yes

Also, can the mayor hold a pink bunny balloon?


----------



## kelsa (Mar 6, 2015)

Ref: 



Spoiler: you can choose which outfit you do~















Oc o/ Mayor?: mayor
Rush? [10 tbt extra]: nope
RL o/ TBT?: RL
Bouncing?: no thanks!


----------



## Allycat (Mar 6, 2015)

Irarina said:


> Okay, here my form c;
> 
> Ref:
> 
> ...



sure! but I can't do wolfgang, I have a list of villagers I can do on the first post. 

- - - Post Merge - - -



kelsa said:


> Ref:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 added


----------



## Amilee (Mar 6, 2015)

yay thank you so much *-*

- - - Post Merge - - -

could i have one more? i love them 

Ref: 
Oc o/ Mayor?: mayor
Rush? [10 tbt extra]: nope
RL o/ TBT?: tbt
Bouncing?: yes pls!


----------



## Irarina (Mar 6, 2015)

Then, can it be with Merengue then? c:


----------



## Allycat (Mar 6, 2015)

pickup for kelsa


----------



## kelsa (Mar 6, 2015)

Allycat said:


> pickup for kelsa



It's adorable, thank you!! How do I go about paying you? I couldn't find a link to PayPal or anything.


----------



## Allycat (Mar 6, 2015)

kelsa said:


> It's adorable, thank you!! How do I go about paying you? I couldn't find a link to PayPal or anything.



I'll PM you.


----------



## Simple (Mar 7, 2015)




----------



## Cam1 (Mar 7, 2015)

Ref: https://farm4.staticflickr.com/3856/14974359842_125cf64467_o.png and i you could have him hold this: http://fc06.deviantart.net/fs71/f/2..._awakening__render_by_satoshikura-d7tafqj.png
Oc o/ Mayor?: Mayor
Rush? [10 tbt extra]: No
RL o/ TBT?: TBT
Bouncing?: No
Will pay when accepted


----------



## Allycat (Mar 7, 2015)

Simple said:


>



thank you! that graphic is pure amaze!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Cam said:


> Ref: https://farm4.staticflickr.com/3856/14974359842_125cf64467_o.png and i you could have him hold this: http://fc06.deviantart.net/fs71/f/2..._awakening__render_by_satoshikura-d7tafqj.png
> Oc o/ Mayor?: Mayor
> Rush? [10 tbt extra]: No
> RL o/ TBT?: TBT
> ...



accepted


----------



## sakurakiki (Mar 7, 2015)

Ref: 



Spoiler






Oc o/ Mayor?: Mayor
Rush? [10 tbt extra]: Nope.
RL o/ TBT?: TBT
Bouncing?: Yes.

90TBT?


----------



## Allycat (Mar 7, 2015)

sakurakiki said:


> Ref:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



added


----------



## Allycat (Mar 7, 2015)

I just spent an ungodly amount of time decorating for the main post...
off to commission time. =D


----------



## Simple (Mar 7, 2015)

Allycat said:


> thank you! that graphic is pure amaze!



Haha I make random things in terms of signatures so if you need something I can always make you something


----------



## Allycat (Mar 7, 2015)

Simple said:


> Haha I make random things in terms of signatures so if you need something I can always make you something



omg I'd love a little bump-y thing like yours for this thread! how much tbt should I give you for something like that? With this? http://media.tumblr.com/tumblr_lww9nmc1xS1qapbyt.gif


----------



## Amilee (Mar 7, 2015)

i sent you my bells c:


----------



## Allycat (Mar 7, 2015)

Amilee said:


> i sent you my bells c:



Thanks! I didn't recognize you at first because you changed your avatar! (Which I love!)


----------



## Simple (Mar 7, 2015)

Allycat said:


> omg I'd love a little bump-y thing like yours for this thread! how much tbt should I give you for something like that?



Hi! I have my shop here so you can choose any way you want to style your "bump" signature. I don't charge much but I would love to make you one!  I am trying out adding new gif icons into my signatures so you would be my first. 

~Click this my shop~

I found a background you might like for your bump unless you wanted a room similar to mine! 


Spoiler: kinda matched ur style XD












In terms of border you can add bubble, 2 edged border that I make or regualr "curved/rectangle" ! 

in terms of adding the cute bunny gif icon like my bump sample. Would you want to pick an icon or i pick any? you can choose none as well~


----------



## Allycat (Mar 7, 2015)

Simple said:


> Hi! I have my shop here so you can choose any way you want to style your "bump" signature. I don't charge much but I would love to make you one!  I am trying out adding new gif icons into my signatures so you would be my first.
> 
> ~Click this my shop~
> 
> ...



okay, I left a post in your thread!


----------



## Simple (Mar 7, 2015)

Allycat said:


> okay, I left a post in your thread!



Okay great I responded and once you respond to that I will make it 

updated the shop again  not sure if u saw it~


----------



## Allycat (Mar 7, 2015)

bump by simple​


----------



## Allycat (Mar 7, 2015)

pickup for simple


----------



## kassie (Mar 7, 2015)

These are so cute ;v; I'll be lurking for a spot~


----------



## Allycat (Mar 7, 2015)

selcouth said:


> These are so cute ;v; I'll be lurking for a spot~



I'll pm you when one opens up!


----------



## kassie (Mar 7, 2015)

Allycat said:


> I'll pm you when one opens up!



Thank you!!


----------



## Simple (Mar 7, 2015)

Allycat said:


> pickup for simple



Omg that is so ADORABLE! Long hair ftw! LOl I like the other one you made me too! Will use them for my own signatures in the future ty ty~ 

Will come back again~


----------



## Allycat (Mar 7, 2015)

yay I'm glad!


----------



## kassie (Mar 7, 2015)

Name: Kassie / selcouth





OC/Mayor Ref: 



Spoiler:  
























Eye color is teal & she's wearing a crop top /w skirt c:








Props: Maybe a bunny or heart balloon that matches her shirt color? c:





Bouncing?: Yes please!





Payment Type?: TBT





Payment Total: 105 TBT (I think) + tip c:





Villager: N/A





Other: Thank you!!


----------



## Allycat (Mar 7, 2015)

selcouth said:


> *commission request*



accepted!


----------



## kassie (Mar 7, 2015)

Allycat said:


> accepted!



Sent payment c:


----------



## Allycat (Mar 7, 2015)

Thanks! & I appreciate the tip!


----------



## Roselia (Mar 7, 2015)

Your pixels are super cute!! I'll be lurking for a spot c:

edit: I also have a small question, would you be able to do mayor + felicity? I read your OP which has a list, and your FAQ #5 says to ask, so I'm not sure if I can request that or not.


----------



## Allycat (Mar 7, 2015)

pick up for amilee






- - - Post Merge - - -



Roselia said:


> Your pixels are super cute!! I'll be lurking for a spot c:
> 
> edit: I also have a small question, would you be able to do mayor + felicity? I read your OP which has a list, and your FAQ #5 says to ask, so I'm not sure if I can request that or not.



yes, I can do felicity.


----------



## Roselia (Mar 7, 2015)

Allycat said:


> yes, I can do felicity.



Awesome! I'll edit this post with a request in just a few moments c:













Name: Roselia





OC/Mayor Ref: here





Props:





Bouncing?: Yes





Payment Type?: TBT





Payment Total: 105 I believe?





Villager: Felicity





Other:Could you add the small crown on my character's wig too please?

Thank you!! Please correct me if I didn't do something right


----------



## Amilee (Mar 7, 2015)

yay thank you <333  i love her


----------



## Allycat (Mar 7, 2015)

Roselia said:


> Awesome! I'll edit this post with a request in just a few moments c:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



accepted


----------



## NessCuddles (Mar 7, 2015)

are you able to do beau too? :O


----------



## Roselia (Mar 7, 2015)

Allycat said:


> accepted



Sent payment c:


----------



## sakurakiki (Mar 8, 2015)

Allycat said:


> added



Sent payment! ^-^


----------



## Irarina (Mar 8, 2015)

Hello, I am sending the TBT now. Is it correct 130 TBT?

80 TBT - Mayor
25 TBT - prop
25 TBT - Merengue


----------



## MardyBum (Mar 8, 2015)

Bump! Saving for when slots open c: so cute


----------



## Allycat (Mar 8, 2015)

Thanks to everyone who paid! Updating first post now.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Nessiechan said:


> are you able to do beau too? :O



I don't think so, I think beau might be a little difficult for me, sorry!


----------



## Allycat (Mar 8, 2015)

pickup for selcouth


----------



## Allycat (Mar 8, 2015)




----------



## Allycat (Mar 8, 2015)

double bump


----------



## kassie (Mar 8, 2015)

Allycat said:


> pickup for selcouth



Oh my, it's so cute!! Thank you


----------



## Allycat (Mar 8, 2015)

selcouth said:


> Oh my, it's so cute!! Thank you



I'm glad you like it!


----------



## Allycat (Mar 8, 2015)




----------



## Allycat (Mar 8, 2015)

working on some more rn


----------



## Allycat (Mar 9, 2015)

pickup for irarina





mayor





merengue+ mayor


----------



## Allycat (Mar 9, 2015)

BUMP


----------



## Irarina (Mar 9, 2015)

Allycat said:


> pickup for irarina
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks so much. These are really cute!


----------



## Allycat (Mar 9, 2015)

bumpu


----------



## Simple (Mar 9, 2015)

I am back! I would like to order again! Wooties! 











Name: Simple





OC/Mayor Ref: Reference spoiler~ Bottom





Props: Pink Heart Balloon 





Bouncing?: Yes





Payment Type?: TBT





Payment Total: 105? Tell me if otherwise ty! 





Villager: None





Other: Blue Eyes, Pink Carnation 




Spoiler: Reference



Dress:


----------



## Allycat (Mar 9, 2015)

Simple: on my mobile, so I can't see ref, but accepted!


----------



## Allycat (Mar 9, 2015)

bump


----------



## atanos (Mar 9, 2015)

Hello! I would be interested in getting one of your adoptables in the future. When will you start selling them?
thanks


----------



## Allycat (Mar 9, 2015)

atanos said:


> Hello! I would be interested in getting one of your adoptables in the future. When will you start selling them?
> thanks



I just added one today, and will be adding more throughout the week!


----------



## Simple (Mar 9, 2015)

Allycat said:


> Simple: on my mobile, so I can't see ref, but accepted!



Oh! Is there anything you wanted me to about it? In terms of repost the pictures or not put them in the spoiler? Thank you and Will send tbt now ~


----------



## Allycat (Mar 9, 2015)

Simple said:


> Oh! Is there anything you wanted me to about it? In terms of repost the pictures or not put them in the spoiler? Thank you and Will send tbt now ~



oh no! there was probably nothing you could do, it was just my phone!
But I'm home now and I can see it and it's all good!


----------



## Simple (Mar 9, 2015)

Allycat said:


> oh no! there was probably nothing you could do, it was just my phone!
> But I'm home now and I can see it and it's all good!



Thank you and OMG! I just paid but can you make them blink?!!? How much extra is that?


----------



## Allycat (Mar 9, 2015)

Simple said:


> Thank you and OMG! I just paid but can you make them blink?!!? How much extra is that?



blinking is only for adoptables! I added thatright under the "adoptables" section, but it's small and grey and hard to see!

That's only because it's hard to do. But, I might add it in the future if I master it!


----------



## Simple (Mar 9, 2015)

Allycat said:


> blinking is only for adoptables! I added thatright under the "adoptables" section, but it's small and grey and hard to see!
> 
> That's only because it's hard to do. But, I might add it in the future if I master it!



Okay no problem and I think you did master it! Awe I hope to be the first one or the first to be slotted for it. Also if you do master it can you do it for the previous chibis you made for me? Or will it only be applied to newer chibis in the future? Thank you~


----------



## Allycat (Mar 9, 2015)

Simple said:


> Okay no problem and I think you did master it! Awe I hope to be the first one or the first to be slotted for it. Also if you do master it can you do it for the previous chibis you made for me? Or will it only be applied to newer chibis in the future? Thank you~



I also feel that since blinking is only available for adoptables, it may be a selling feature, so I may never add blinking to regular commissions. I'm not so sure yet, lol


----------



## Allycat (Mar 9, 2015)

new adoptables: aspen and airabelle


----------



## MC4pros (Mar 9, 2015)

Allycat said:


> new adoptables: aspen and airabelle



They're so cute! c: Good luck selling them (even though I'm sure you won't need the luck)!


----------



## Simple (Mar 9, 2015)

Allycat said:


> I also feel that since blinking is only available for adoptables, it may be a selling feature, so I may never add blinking to regular commissions. I'm not so sure yet, lol



Thank you I cannot wait for them! If you need anything banners etc be sure to ask~


----------



## Allycat (Mar 9, 2015)

MC4pros said:


> They're so cute! c: Good luck selling them (even though I'm sure you won't need the luck)!



thank you! your so sweet! Cx

- - - Post Merge - - -

new adoptable: strawberry


----------



## Allycat (Mar 9, 2015)

WOOO A BUMP
if anybody has any ideas on poster designs for someone graduation, throw them at me


----------



## Roselia (Mar 9, 2015)

Hi! I was going over the OP again, and I noticed the villager price was an extra 50, and I somehow saw it as 25 before. So I only paid 105 when it should be 130. O.O I feel really embarassed for that... maybe I should start wearing my glasses at my desk....

Will you still be doing my mayor with Felicity? I'll send you the 25 bells I missed if so!


----------



## Allycat (Mar 9, 2015)

Roselia said:


> Hi! I was going over the OP again, and I noticed the villager price was an extra 50, and I somehow saw it as 25 before. So I only paid 105 when it should be 130. O.O I feel really embarassed for that... maybe I should start wearing my glasses at my desk....
> 
> Will you still be doing my mayor with Felicity? I'll send you the 25 bells I missed if so!



oh no! I raised the price after you paid, so the 25 is good!

- - - Post Merge - - -

working on a new adoptable right now


----------



## Roselia (Mar 9, 2015)

Oh I see! Alright then lol


----------



## Allycat (Mar 9, 2015)

new adoptable, sapphire.
click her to see her bio


----------



## roroselle (Mar 10, 2015)

omgomg 

i wanna adopt airabelle <3
i'll send you the tbt :3

ive been waiting for slots to open up and i saw your adoptables! wee~


----------



## Allycat (Mar 10, 2015)

roroselle said:


> omgomg
> 
> i wanna adopt airabelle <3
> i'll send you the tbt :3
> ...



ahh yay!
airabelle is a sweetie!
I'll send over a pm with all the stuff!


----------



## Allycat (Mar 10, 2015)

I'm streaming


----------



## Simple (Mar 10, 2015)

Hey Ally! Not sure if you got my message from last night~ Tell me if you got it! Just so I know you got my feedback! Thank you!


----------



## Allycat (Mar 10, 2015)

bump


----------



## Allycat (Mar 10, 2015)

new adoptable: Taze


----------



## MardyBum (Mar 10, 2015)

Allycat said:


> new adoptable: Taze



I'd love to buy Taze ^^


----------



## Allycat (Mar 10, 2015)

izzi000 said:


> I'd love to buy Taze ^^



awesome! if you send me the payment, I'll pm you the pixel!


----------



## NessCuddles (Mar 10, 2015)

Hey Ally, I wanted to know when your gonna start making peoples pixel art because I wanted to request one too but I dont know if I should yet xD


----------



## Allycat (Mar 10, 2015)

Nessiechan said:


> Hey Ally, I wanted to know when your gonna start making peoples pixel art because I wanted to request one too but I dont know if I should yet xD



I'm working on commissions right now.


----------



## NessCuddles (Mar 10, 2015)

Allycat said:


> I'm working on commissions right now.



Thank you! Do you mind if i submit one right now? Just so I dont have to later? You can get back to it after you're done with everyone elses


----------



## Allycat (Mar 10, 2015)

Nessiechan said:


> Thank you! Do you mind if i submit one right now? Just so I dont have to later? You can get back to it after you're done with everyone elses



I'm not going to open commissions until I finish all 4 because it's starts to become a lot if I constantly take commissions one right after the other, sorry!
I'll pm you when the slots are open.

- - - Post Merge - - -

New adoptable: Dariam


----------



## Amilee (Mar 10, 2015)

hi c:
can i buy strawberry? she is just sooo cute


----------



## Allycat (Mar 10, 2015)

Amilee said:


> hi c:
> can i buy strawberry? she is just sooo cute



ahhh! absolutely!
just send me a pm!


----------



## MardyBum (Mar 10, 2015)

Allycat said:


> awesome! if you send me the payment, I'll pm you the pixel!



Payment sent ^^


----------



## Allycat (Mar 11, 2015)

bump


----------



## Margot (Mar 11, 2015)

Allycat said:


> bump


Just realized you weren't doing mayors lol. can I just buy a Sapphire?


----------



## Allycat (Mar 12, 2015)

Margot said:


> Just realized you weren't doing mayors lol. can I just buy a Sapphire?



sure! just pm me


----------



## Katelyn (Mar 12, 2015)

Hey! Has Sapphire been claimed yet? :3


----------



## Allycat (Mar 12, 2015)

katiegurl1223 said:


> Hey! Has Sapphire been claimed yet? :3



Yes! I'm sorry ):


----------



## Katelyn (Mar 12, 2015)

Allycat said:


> Yes! I'm sorry ):



Haha no worries! I'll keep an eye out in case there's more in the future :3


----------



## Allycat (Mar 12, 2015)

bump


----------



## Allycat (Mar 14, 2015)

bump


----------



## Allycat (Mar 15, 2015)

_my friend on tumblr needs help, if you donate anything I will make 3 pixels for you, blinking!_


----------



## Allycat (Mar 15, 2015)

new adoptable

she has no name yet...


----------



## bananabomb (Mar 15, 2015)

um... not being rude at all.... will you be workiong on commishs? slots are full but just adoptables lately


----------



## Allycat (Mar 15, 2015)

pickup for roselia


----------



## bananabomb (Mar 15, 2015)

o i feel weird. sorr y


----------



## Allycat (Mar 15, 2015)

bananabomb said:


> o i feel weird. sorr y



*??*

- - - Post Merge - - -



bananabomb said:


> um... not being rude at all.... will you be workiong on commishs? slots are full but just adoptables lately



I've finished two commissions today.
And slots will be closed for a week anyways.
Please read all of first post and rules before posting.


----------



## Roselia (Mar 15, 2015)

Ohh she's so cute! Thank you!

May I ask what happened to Felicity though? :0


----------



## Allycat (Mar 15, 2015)

bump

- - - Post Merge - - -



Roselia said:


> Ohh she's so cute! Thank you!
> 
> May I ask what happened to Felicity though? :0



ooohhh no! I forgot! I think it was because I was going off solely the commission post and I missed that! I'll add her and pm you!


----------



## Roselia (Mar 15, 2015)

It's okay! Yaayy /w\~


----------



## Allycat (Mar 15, 2015)

Hey, I've been working on felicity for the past half hour, but every time I try and pixelate her, it turns out looking weird and deformed, so I'm just going to refund you the 25 bells!
Sorry about that!


----------



## Roselia (Mar 15, 2015)

Ahh alrighty c:
Is it okay if I ask to add a prop, then? and if yes, then should I return the 25 btb? :0


----------



## Allycat (Mar 15, 2015)

Roselia said:


> Ahh alrighty c:
> Is it okay if I ask to add a prop, then? and if yes, then should I return the 25 btb? :0



oh yes, if you'd like a prop that would cost 25!
What would you like the prop to be??


----------



## Roselia (Mar 15, 2015)

Allycat said:


> oh yes, if you'd like a prop that would cost 25!
> What would you like the prop to be??



Blue bunny balloon!

I'll send the bells when you confirm c:


----------



## Allycat (Mar 15, 2015)

Roselia said:


> Blue bunny balloon!
> 
> I'll send the bells when you confirm c:



ahh! okay, sounds good!
going to do it right now. C:

- - - Post Merge - - -


----------



## Roselia (Mar 15, 2015)

Aw, super cute! Thank you again <3
Now I'm gonna see if I can put a cute pixel background on it :'3


----------



## Allycat (Mar 15, 2015)

Roselia said:


> Aw, super cute! Thank you again <3
> Now I'm gonna see if I can put a cute pixel background on it :'3



awesome!! glad you like it!!


----------



## Simple (Mar 15, 2015)




----------



## Allycat (Mar 16, 2015)

be away for the day

happy monday !


----------



## Allycat (Mar 16, 2015)

bump


----------



## Allycat (Mar 17, 2015)

bump


----------



## Allycat (Mar 20, 2015)

bumpuuuu


----------



## Allycat (Mar 20, 2015)

update on first post


----------



## Allycat (Mar 22, 2015)

Just wanted to share my progression

Athena from around 2-3 weeks ago vs. Athena from today


----------



## MC4pros (Mar 22, 2015)

Allycat said:


> Just wanted to share my progression
> 
> Athena from around 2-3 weeks ago vs. Athena from today
> 
> ...



oh, wow! You improved so quickly. ;o; she looks adorable~ >w<


----------



## Allycat (Mar 22, 2015)

MC4pros said:


> oh, wow! You improved so quickly. ;o; she looks adorable~ >w<



ahhh thank you!
I'm really just procrastinating my project....

- - - Post Merge - - -

Should I start a new thread?


----------



## graciegrace (Mar 26, 2015)

Could I comission a pixel art please owo


----------



## Allycat (Mar 27, 2015)

graciegrace said:


> Could I comission a pixel art please owo



sorry! commissions are closed as of now. ):

- - - Post Merge - - -

I've decided to make a new thread, which will probably be up sometime tomorrow.


----------

